# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Μικρό Περιστέρι

## Konina3

Καλησπερα!!!!

Πριν λίγες μέρες βρήκα αυτόν τον μικρούλη να φωνάζει (για φαγητό ) του έριξα λίγα σπορια και έφαγε. Μόλις σχολασα απο την δουλειά αυτο ήταν ακόμα εκεί και καθόλη την διάρκεια της βάρδιας μου αυτο καθόταν και σηκωνοταν, έκανε μια μικρή προσπάθεια να πετάξει αλλα μάταια έτσι και το μάζεψα. Θα ηθελα να με βοηθησετε απαντωντας σε μερικα ερωτηματα: αν ειναι κάποια συγκεκριμένη ράτσα και πώς να το φροντισω μέχρι να μπορέσει να πετάξει και να το ελευθερώσω. Το βγάζω κάθε μέρα απο το κλουβί μήπως και καταφέρει να πεταξει αλλα το μόνο που κάνει ειναι να κατεβαίνει απο μικρό ύψος που το βάζω κουνώντας τα φτερά, δεν έχει προσπαθήσει να ανεβεί κάπου πετώντας.

Υ.Γ. Είμαι απειρη σε ότι αφορά περιστέρια

----------


## jk21

Απο ρατσα δεν ειμαι ειδικος να σου πω ,αλλα ευτυχως παροτι νεοσσος δεν ειναι πολυ μικρο . Βρασε λιγο σιταρι και δωστου (εχουν τα μαρκετ ) και κανε ειτε μια απλη αυγοτροφη με νιφαδες βρωμης   και ενα αυγο καλα βρασμενο για 15 λεπτα,τριμμενα στο μουλτι  , μαζι με το τσοφλι που θα εχεις πλυνει πρωτα πολυ καλα (γυρω στα 50 με 70 γρ νιφαδες τριμμενες αναλογα με το μεγεθος του αυγου ωστε να βγαινει αφρατο το τελικο αποτελεσμα ) 

ή ακομα αυτην την αυγοτροφη 

ειτε με σιμιγδαλι ειτε με σιμιγδαλι και νιφαδες βρωμης 

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*να το εχεις καπου ηρεμα και οχι αναμεσα σας γιατι μπορει να αποκτησει εξαρτηση και να δυσκολευτει να φυγει 

αν νοιωθεις οτι δεν μπορεις να ασχοληθεις ,επικοινωνησε με ΑΝΙΜΑ ή ΕΚΠΑΖ μηπως το αναλαβουν

----------


## Γιούρκας

Δεν πρέπει να είναι ράτσας.κοινό περιστέρι Π έπεσε από την φωλιά.όπως λέει ο κύριος Δημήτρης είναι μεγαλόσωμο σε κάνα 10μέρες θα μπορεί να πετάξει.από τροφή μπορεί να φάει από σιτάρι μέχρι ψίχουλα ή ψωμί,ότι δηλαδή ταΐζουν τα περιστέρια οι περαστικοί και τα άτομα του Δήμου!αν ακολουθήσεις την διατροφή του jk θα έχεις κάνει την καλύτερη επιλογή καθώς θα του δώσεις πράγματα τα οποία ελεύθερο δεν θα μπορεί να καταναλώσει μια ζωη

----------


## Konina3

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση ανταποκριση σας, οι συμβουλες σας μου φανηκαν πολυ χρησιμες. ::

----------

